# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  مسابقة ضحكنا وياك..!!~

## ورده محمديه

*يا هلا ومرحبا بجميع اعضائنا شبكتنا الحبيبه* 
*حبيت اسووي لكم فعااليهـ خفيفهـ ومبهجهـ..ونغير جوو القسم ونحاارب هالخمووول...

الا وهوو قياام العضوو بكتابه اطرف مووقف مر عليه ^_^
اعصرووا مخكم لأنه الهدف من هذهـ المسااابقهـ الضحك والوناااسهـ وكسر الروتيييييين*

*المهم .. إني استدعي كل مره ثلاثه اعضاء* 
*يجو يكتبو بهذه الصفحه موقف ظريف مر عليهم*
*وبعدها بحط 3 المواقف بتصويت* 

*والاعضاء مابيقصروا بيصوتو الى اظرف موقف* 
*ملاحظه ..*
*ننتظر مواقفكم يومين فقط من الاستدعاء وبعدها بحط التصويت 4 ايام*

*والفائز الاول بيحصل على 3 تقايمـ 
والثاني تقيمين 
والاخير تقيمـ واحد 

اتمنى عجبتكم الفكره والاقي منكم تفاعل يسر الخاطر

تحياتي واشواقي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*1\عفاف الهدى* 
*2\صانع الخبز* 
*3\منصورة*

*.. بنتظار مواقفكم ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*شوووو هالحركاات الحلوة ياااوردة* 
*عجبتني الفكرة بالمررررة فيها أكشنات وتطلع الحركات*
*الفرفوشة ..*
*وردة إقتراح مني إلش إستدعي الأعضاء* 
*علشان ينورونا ونضحك معاهم ..*
*وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..*
*تقبلي مروري وخالص التحية والسلام ..*
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا والله خيتي نسيم*  
*نورتينا بتواجدكِ المبهج*  
*تم استدعاهمـــــــ من قبل وبنتظار تشريفهمـ*
* دمتي قريبه من المتصفح*

----------


## موالية حيدر

وردة ...   عليش حركاااااااااات  وأفكار .....جهنمية  !!!!!!
إلا تريدين مواقف طريفة حصلت لينا .....؟؟؟؟؟
يعني بتفضحينا على آخر عمرنا  !!!!
الله ساتر على عباده ....
طيب شو رأيك تضربي لينا مثل حصل إلك يــ   عسل   ـــا ....!!!!!
وأنا بانتظار ذلك ....

تسلمي ع هيك طرح ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

> وردة ... عليش حركاااااااااات وأفكار .....جهنمية !!!!!!
> 
> *اتمنى عجبتك الفكره*  
> إلا تريدين مواقف طريفة حصلت لينا .....؟؟؟؟؟
> *اي غناتوو موقف حصل لك شخصياً ...واذا ماتحبي أذكري اي موقفك مر امامكِ بالواقع* 
> يعني بتفضحينا على آخر عمرنا !!!!
> *وشدعوه.!!ماينفضح الا الفاسق حبابه* 
> الله ساتر على عباده ....
> *الله يستر علينا وعليك أن شاء الله* 
> ...



*يللا بنتظار موقفكِ غناتوو*

----------


## موالية حيدر

حلوة منج يالوردة  .... 
ولا عاد سالفة ((   سويتها   ))
كله منج لوما طحتي  ما طاحت أختج
 عليش من الضحك  و    ((   سوتها    ))  ....
أتاريش شيطونة واحنا ما ندري !!!!!!


عاد أني الموقف إللي حصل لي 
يشبه موقفش اشويه 

شوفي سلمش الله .....
إللي أذكره أنه كان عمري يمكن   {     12 سنة }
كنا رايحين ... شاطئ نصف القمر 
{{   هاف موون  }}
بس موفي الألعاب 
برة ع الكورنيش ....
جلسة سمر مع العائلة 
وعائلة أخرى من الأصدقاء المقربين لنا 
وبالليل وااحنا نتمشى 
عاد أنا طالعة فيها رومانسية ....
وأحب الشعر والتحليق 
في عالم الخيال ....
ومو بس هللون ...
إلا حتى في الحركات والمشي
كنت أمسك بيدصديقتي من العيلة الثانية 
ونتمشى مع بعض 
 لا تكَولي إلا خطيب وخطيبته  !!!   هههه
ما طول عليكم ...
في الليل !!!
حبينا انريح وننسدح اشوي .....
انسدحنا ع الرملات  الناعمة 
أنا وهي .... وكنا لابسين 
بنطلونات وقمصان .....
عموماً  بقية الأهل ما يدروا 
وين إحنا ؟؟؟؟؟
وأصلاً ما فكروا يتفقدونا ....
لأنهم مطمنين علينا ...
وين بنروح يعني !!!!!
المهم واحنا منسدحين ..   
يمكن بين النوم والانتباه ...
إلا ويطرق مسامعنا ...
صوت بعض من الأهل ....
وهم يقولوا ...




















{{   شوفوا هدوله شكلهم امريكي وامريكية      }}

خخخخخخخخخخخخ


يا شين هالتشبيه  !!!!!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غربل الله ابليس الشيطان وردوه وهقتيني وش اكتب 
سوالف ميميوه والا  سوالفي مع ابن عمي والا شو 
بس الي طرى على بالي الحين موقف محرج وجميل في نفس الوقت 
خلا ادموع الفرح والبراءة تنزل من عيني 
طبعا توني عروس وفي رمضان خلصت التحليل ويوم العيد كان اول يوم 
التقي فيه بالأهل بعد التحليل وكنت بجد خجلانه وما ابي التقي في اخواني 
موقف محرج وكمان العيلة وكدا  ..ومالي حجة لازم اروح بيتنا القديم ..عيد وتجمع العيلة
جهزنا ورحنا والعالم كلها في البيت  دخلنا وكلي خجل عيوني تحت مشيتي مو متوازنه 
والناس كلها متوزعه على ارجاء البيت 
الا بعفوية مرتضى ولد اخويي صغير 5 سنوات يلعب في الحوي ومن شافني داخله جا
ركيض من بعيد اقصى اليي وهو يصرخ بأعلى صوته وبسؤال استفهامي 
عمتي .......عمتي.......وعلى مسامع من الجميع .....عمتي عرستي 
واني وقفت اطلع فيه زي الهبلة ويعيد عليي السؤال وهو يسحب عباتي عمتي عرستي
وما كان من اعيوني الي طاحت على عيون شفايف غير الأنفجار بدموع والضحك واروح اركض في الغرفة 
واني اضحك اضحك العالم كلها بره والي سمع وابتسم والي يطالع فيي غير شكل 
ووو واني وشفايف نضحك ساعه مو عارفه اتكلم مو عارفه اعبر ارد ولا شي 
براءة رضاوي كانت فوق كل شي  فتحت سالفة الخطوبة بشكل حلو مره
بس استحيت وما رحت اخذ عيديتي وصرت انخش من اخواني بس جمعت واجد هاهاها كوني عروس



موقف حبيته واجد رغم الأحراج الي طحت فيه بس عفوية مرتضايوه نستني الدنيا وما فيها 

وحلو موضوعش خيه مره بس وهقني وش اختار

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موضوع حلو ومواقف محرجه
لكن سالفتش ورود ذكرتني بلي سووها  :deh: 
***************
بس ممكن نشوف موقف نموت تدحن عليه  :deh: 
لكن لما نقوله مانشوف نفس تفاعلنا :deh: 
لأن من رأى ليس كمن سمع

----------


## Habit Roman

ههه غربل الله بليسك ورود جد موقف يضحك  :deh: الله يعينك ذيك الليلة :wink: 
منصورة خوش تشبيه هه عسى ماكنتم ماسكين أيادي بعض وانتوا منسدحين :nosweat: 
عفاف ههه ساعد الله قلبك الجهال عليهم حركات غير شكل خخخ

تسلمون  بنتظار ~أخوي صانع الخبز~
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

جد جد موقف (ورده) يموت ضحكه كنت موجوده وخلني اجلس من كثر ضحك على الارض حتى عيوني دمعة من كثر ضحكه ...ولا عاد على بعض الناس الي سوتها  :wink:  :toung: ماقدرت عليها دبحتني ضحكه 

(منصوره )خوش تشبيه ههههههه 

(عفاف الهدى) موقف حلو من والد اخوك لك.. ومبروك الخطوبه غناتي والله يتم لك على خييير


طرح حلووو وفكره جميله 

ماننحرم منك

----------


## اعشق ابي

حركااات والله ضحك 
الموضوع ولا احلى 
صانع الخبر وينك 
احنا بنتظارك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> حلوة منج يالوردة .... 
> 
> *الله يحلي ايامكِ دوم غناتي*  
> ولا عاد سالفة (( سويتها )) 
> 
> كله منج لوما طحتي ما طاحت أختج
> عليش من الضحك و (( سوتها )) ....
> *هههههههههههه بصراحه خلتني اضحك غصب ديك الساعه رغم كل الالم الا فيني* 
> أتاريش شيطونة واحنا ما ندري !!!!!!
> ...



*تسلمي غناتي على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه* 
*تعيشي وتضحكينا على سوالفك الحلوه*
*دمتي بخير إينما كنتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> غربل الله ابليس الشيطان وردوه وهقتيني وش اكتب 
> 
> سوالف ميميوه والا سوالفي مع ابن عمي والا شو
> *>>مافيه احلى من سوالف المخطوبين ,نبيها مره ثانيه سوالفك مع بن العم عشان تكون احلى واحلى <<تتشرط بعد* 
> بس الي طرى على بالي الحين موقف محرج وجميل في نفس الوقت 
> خلا ادموع الفرح والبراءة تنزل من عيني 
> طبعا توني عروس وفي رمضان خلصت التحليل ويوم العيد كان اول يوم 
> التقي فيه بالأهل بعد التحليل وكنت بجد خجلانه وما ابي التقي في اخواني 
> موقف محرج وكمان العيلة وكدا ..ومالي حجة لازم اروح بيتنا القديم ..عيد وتجمع العيلة
> ...



 *خوش موقف منك عروستنا عفاف* 
*تسلمي غناتي على تلبية الدعوه* 
*ونعيش ونستضيفك على مواقفك الحلوه* 
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> موضوع حلو ومواقف محرجه
> *وجودك الاحلى غناتي* 
> لكن سالفتش ورود ذكرتني بلي سووها 
> 
> *؟!!!*
> *اعترفي غناتي وش السالفه ,اشتهينا نضحك معاك*  
> ***************
> بس ممكن نشوف موقف نموت تدحن عليه 
> لكن لما نقوله مانشوف نفس تفاعلنا
> ...



*اسعدني تواجدك غناتي* 
*وان شاء الله بنوررطك قريب*  :toung: 
*دمتي متواصله معانا دومـــــــ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> **
> *ككـل واحدِ موقفه احلى من الثاني* 
> *تسسلمو ع الموضوعً وتعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرها يارب*
> *وماننحرمً ~*
> **



 

*تسعدني هالطله ..وهالتواجد الحلووو*
*نتشرف بمرورك الدائم يالغلا*
*دمتي بالقرب من هنا ~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *ههههههههههه عجبتني رومنسيتش وخيالش الواسع*
> 
> *مايخالف حتى لو كان مكان الى الانتحار قابله كان ااخدتيني وياش* 
> 
> *خلاص المرة الجاية انتين بتاخذيني...* 
> *هنيئاً لك الزياره غناتي ..وكل شي يهون وفداء الى ابا عبد الله..*
> *وان شاء الله تقر عيون كل مشتاق.. وقلب كل ولهان...* 
> *.. تصدقي مناجاه ااني قريتها البارحه اول مانزلتيها وكنت ننعسانه حدي ..نمت على طول وحلمت بقصتش نفسها تكررت بالحلم هههههههه*
> *وواني ااقراها الحين مره ثانيه واقول مرة عليي من قبل واحس عشت الوضع اممم اثاريها حلمه خخخخخ* 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه

عاد انتين بعد سالفتش حلوة..

يعني موبس اني اللتصير وياي هيچ افلام...هههه

ان شاء الله .. الله يكتبها لكموتروحون وتخبرونا بمواقفكم..

التوبي..ياعلي... وصلت للعراق<<< صدكت اول شي اني..

الحمد لله على السلامة

زهورة... الحمد لله مصارت وياي... لو اني منش احرم اروح اعراس

----------

ورده محمديه (04-30-2011)

----------


## التوبي

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> *ياعلي ياسيد من الا ماخد عقلك حزتها وتهت عن الطريق !!*
> *~~>امزح***
> *هههههههههههه اولاَ  من جد موقفك رهيب وواسلوبك في الطرح زاد حلاته* 
> 
> *وثاني شي الحمدلله على سلامتك ..وقرة عين ااهلك وواصحابك برجوعك ..*
> *وثالث شي عجبتني في الحدود بين اايران والعراق هههههههههههه>طول ما ااني ااقراها واكتب الرد مو قادره من الضحك عليها*
> 
> ...




*الأخت صاحبة الموضوع هذا هنا مُتنفس 
وموضوع يستطيع العضو طرح الموقف 
الـذي صادفه في حياته وبقى في ذاكرته
و يحب أن يخبر به من يشاركهُ الأبسامه
أو المعاناة الذي عانا منها حتى نلمس ما 
جرى لهُ أختي أضعُ إعجابي بهذا الموضوع
والفكرة الجميلة التي جعلتنا نرى كثير من 
المواقف الرائعة و المعبرة عن ردة الفعل 
لذا العضو حقيقة مواقف طريفة و جميله
كما أقدم شكر للأخوات على تلبية الدعوة
أضحك وأنسى من هموم الدنيا على الأقل
لو لحظات الكل يشكو من الهموم في هذا الزمان
أختم و أقول إنسى الهموم وتذكر موقف!!*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-30-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وردة اهل العروس من ام الحمام وحنا من تاروت محد يعرف الثاني* 

*عشان كديه وصنا ودخنا .
*
*وكل ما ندق على احد يقولوا فطريق   اكيد احنا اول الواصلين* 

*والحفله كانت حد الاهل بس  
*
*فشله وحنا نهرب ههههههههههههههه.* 

*الحمدالله الناس كانت مشغولين بدخول المعرس  هههههههههههههههه*

*تسلمي وردة ومشكوره .*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-30-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مرحبا..*
*نتيجة التصويت الحادي عشر*
* هنا* 

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/108953

*جاري استدعاء اعضاء جدد*

*مودتي للجميع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مراحب..*
*في هذه المره وقع الاختيار على ..*
*1)قطرة عطاء*
*2) ليلاس* 
*3) حبي عترة محمد*


*جاري استدعائهم* 

*و بنتظارهم محفوفين بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ليلاس

*مرحبآإ..~*

*عفر وقع عليي الإختيآإآآر من قبل ..*

*يعطيكم العآإآآفية ..}*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أني جيتكم (حبي عترة محمد)
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تشكري أختي ورده على هذا الموضوع والذي يجعلنا نكسر من بعض الملل 
وموقفي هو
قبل 22 سنه وليلة زفافي
هذا الموقف طبع على ذاكرتي ولأنه موقف مضحك و في لحظات صفاء الدهن استرجعه
والموقف 
طبعاً الأول لا في صالات ولا شي والعرس نسويه في البيت والزفاف بسيط يكون وقت بدري على الساعه 11 أو 12 قبل منتصف الليل
بعدما لبست عباتي واستعداي للخروج من بيت أهلي الى بيت أهل زوجي لأني سكنت معاهم
وصلت الى سيارة زفافي فوجدتها غير مزينه وكان أخي يانتظاري انصدمت من شوفتي السياره بلا زينه
وقلت الى أخويي كيف ما زينت لي السياره رد على ضروري ازينها قلت له كيف اني عروس واركب سياره مو مزينه؟؟؟
قال عجل ارجعي البيت شوي 
رجعت بيت أهلي وفي غضون 10 دقائق زين السياره بزينه أم ريالين وجابها ونادو علي 
وليوم شفتها فرحت واجد وحسيت اني عروس صدق 
لكن المغزا من تذكري الى هذا الموقف
أذكر قد أيش الناس كانت عاشيه ببساطه وأريحيه لأبعد الحدود وكانت القلوب متقاربه جداً ومو مثل هذا الزمن

 تشكري أختي ورده
مع ودي وتحياتي وسلاماتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-06-2011), 

التوبي (05-06-2011)

----------

